# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Σύστημα σιδερώματος TEFAL GV9460 δεν παράγει ατμό

## sz1962

Καλημέρα σας.
Το σίδερο σιδερώματός μου TEFAL GV9460 εκεί που δουλεύει καλά σταματάει να βγάζει ατμό και το ενδεικτικό steam (από σταθερά αναμμένο που σημαίνει ότι ο ατμός είναι Ok) αρχίζει και αναβοσβήνει συνεχώς (το αναβόσβησμα σημαίνει ότι ο ατμός δεν είναι έτοιμος) .
Όταν σβήνω εντελώς το σύστημα και το αφήνω να κρυώσει, μετά δουλεύει ξανά κανονικά μέχρι κάποια στιγμή να το ξανακάνει.
Εάν κάποιος έχει κάτι υπόψη του η πληροφορία του θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
20160605_104048.jpg

----------


## STELIOS KRHTH

ΙΣΟΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΤΗΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## sz1962

Το πρόβλημα ήταν η κάρτα.
Αλλάχτηκε και το σύστημα δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## takis_kor

ποια κάρτα φίλε μου?

----------


## sz1962

> ποια κάρτα φίλε μου?


Πίσω από τα χειριστήρια υπάρχει μια πλακέτα.

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...el8hqskl6i1od1

Είναι εύκολη πλακέτα και επισκευάζεται.

----------

